# hibernate-ram black screen (tuxonice)

## faustism

When I use hibernate-ram with my TuxOnIce kernel (3.0.6, and the previous 2.6.38) I get a black screen with the hard disk access light remaining on.

Regular hibernate (to disk) works fine, and doesn't give me any problems.

I am using an Asus K53e laptop with Intel integrated graphics (i915 driver)

hibernate.log: (only the last third applies to hibernate-ram, I thought I'd include a successful hibernate as well)

```
Starting suspend at Sun Dec 25 20:38:55 EST 2011

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckRunlevel ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFileGet ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ... 

hibernate: [10] Executing EnsureTuxOnIceCapable ... 

hibernate: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ... 

hibernate: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRO ... 

hibernate: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ... 

hibernate: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ... 

hibernate: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ... 

hibernate: [97] Executing ChangeToTuxOnIceVT ... 

hibernate: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ... 

hibernate: [98] Executing FullSpeedCPUSuspend ... 

hibernate: [98] Executing TuxOnIceConfigSet ... 

FATAL: Module lzf not found.

Warning: Chosen TuxOnIce compressor (lzf) is not available. Compression disabled.

hibernate: [99] Executing DoTuxOnIce ... 

hibernate: Activating TuxOnIce ...

hibernate: [98] Executing FullSpeedCPUResume ... 

hibernate: [97] Executing ChangeFromTuxOnIceVT ... 

hibernate: [90] Executing ModulesLoad ... 

hibernate: [89] Executing RestoreKernelModprobe ... 

hibernate: [85] Executing XHacksResumeHook2 ... 

hibernate: [70] Executing ClockRestore ... 

hibernate: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRW ... 

hibernate: [11] Executing XHacksResumeHook1 ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing NoteLastResume ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFilePut ... 

Resumed at Mon Dec 26 13:21:47 EST 2011

Starting suspend at Mon Dec 26 19:20:52 EST 2011

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ... 

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckRunlevel ... 

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFileGet ... 

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ... 

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing EnsureSysfsPowerStateCapable ... 

hibernate-ram: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ... 

hibernate-ram: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRO ... 

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ... 

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ... 

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ... 

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ... 

hibernate-ram: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ... 

hibernate-ram: [99] Executing DoSysfsPowerStateSuspend ... 

hibernate-ram: Activating sysfs power state mem ...
```

Thank you in advance for any help, it's much appreciated.

----------

## teika

I recommend you to wait (or google) for a while, but if you're unfortunate, read these for debugging instruction, in this order:

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/power/swsusp.txt

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/power/s2ram.txt

You may have to resort to bisecting the kernel.

I guess tuxOnIce has less users, and there'd be less people who share the same problem with yours when something wrong happens.

----------

## Hu

Can you use hibernate-ram with =sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.1.6?

----------

## lordcris

try adding hpet=disable to your kernel parameters in grub or lilo

----------

